# Cummins Announces Approval of B20 Biodiesel Blends



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Now if only the price of biodiesel would come down to a price even close to petroleum diesel. 

Cummins Announces Approval of B20 Biodiesel Blends  

LOUISVILLE, Ky. (March 20, 2007) - Cummins Inc. (NYSE: CMI) today announced the approval of biodiesel B20 blends for use in its 2002 and later emissions-compliant ISX, ISM, ISL, ISC and ISB engines. This includes the recently released 2007 products.

Cummins is able to upgrade its previous position on the use of biodiesel fuel, which limited the use to B5 blends only, up to B20 for three key reasons. First, the American Society of Testing Materials specification ASTM D6751 now includes an important stability specification for B100 biodiesel. Second, the availability of quality fuels from BQ-9000 Certified Marketers and Accredited Producers is growing rapidly; and third, Cummins has completed the necessary testing and evaluations to ensure that customers can reliably operate their equipment with confidence using B20 fuel.

'We have completed exhaustive analysis and test evaluations which enable Cummins to provide the necessary guidance and information to our customers for the proper and successful use of this fuel in our engine,' said Edward Lyford-Pike, Chief Engineer - Advanced Alternative Fuel Programs. 'This will enable our customers to have a choice that includes renewable fuel.'

The popularity and use of biodiesel fuel continues to climb. Recent studies predict that, by 2008, 1.2 billion gallons of B100 biodiesel will be produced in the United States. Cummins will continue its efforts to ensure that future products will be compatible with biodiesel fuels, and will continue to participate in industry efforts aimed at the development of consistent quality throughout the biodiesel industry.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I am confused. Does B20 mean there is 20% bio and 80% dino or the reverse? Also what does Cummins say about using B100 in their engines?

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

20% bio. Cummins does not recommend using B100 nor does any other manufacturer primarily due to the solvent properties of B100 and it incompatibility with some seals. It also disolves all of the crud in your fuel system and causes it to get caught in the fuel filter. This causes repeated replacement of fuel filters until the fuel system is clean. I think this is another reason why Cummins is gradually increasing the percentage of biodiesel it engines are authorized to use under warranty.


----------

